# Pressure CO2 Adapter?



## Sly_Fra (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

just got the new Hagen 88g Kit







and I was wondering if this adapter: http://www.rap4.com/paintball/os/88g-bb-gun-air-tank-adapter would work on it for rechargeable airgun tanks?

Or any other adapters...? Don't want to purchase cans after cans of expensive CO2.

Thanks


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

How do you recharge and CO2 cylinder?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sly_Fra (Nov 28, 2010)

The Hagen one is not rechargeable, it is disposable, but air gun ones are rechargeable. I've heard rumors that the airgun adapter in my previous post would fit the Hagen regulator, hence could use rechargeable CO2 tanks (and get them recharged at a paintball shot)


----------

